# BluRay Wiedergabesoftware



## Lukecheater (12. September 2012)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob es eine günstige Alternative zu Cyberlink's PowerDVD gibt? Bei der Version die bei meinem Laufwerk damals dabei lag (9) ist nämlich keine Unterstützung von 5.1 bei BluRays enthalten, was ich svhon ziemlich ärgerlich finde wenn man eine gute 5.1 Anlage sein Eigen nennt, aber 40€ für ein Upgrade auf die aktuellste Version sind schon ziemlich happig.
Gibt es da Alternativen oder hat Cyberlink da quasi ein Monopol?


----------



## Peter23 (12. September 2012)

Ich spiele Blu-Ray mit dem Player ab, mit dem ich auch alles andere abspiele.

VLC

Es gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. September 2012)

Den nehm ich normalerweise auch, aber dem fehlt doch immer noch der Decoder zum entschlüsseln von dem BluRay-Kopierschutz, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

VLC kann IMO keine kopiergeschützten BR Medien wiedergeben. Jedenfalls nicht in der Fassung, wie es vom Entwickler zum Download angeboten wird. 

Allerdings ist es wohl möglich, ein Plugin, bestehtend aus Key Database + Decoder, nachzuinstallieren. Aber die Frage ist, in wieweit das 'sauber' ist und wie gut das gepflegt wird, wenn neue BRs mit neuen Keys erscheinen.

Ich fürchte, es führt kein Weg an Cyberlink vorbei ...


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, es führt kein Weg an Cyberlink vorbei ...


Nun, es gibt noch* Win DVD* - ist aber preislich mehr oder weniger dasselbe. Gefällt mir persönlich aber besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2012)

Nero 8 mit Showtime sollte auch funzen.

Andere Alternative: Die aktuellste Version von Power DVD.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

Nero 8 mit Showtime? Ich glaube nicht.

_Nero ShowTime supports the following formats:

Disk types

CD
DVD

You can find more information on Blu-ray support at Nero - Nero Technologies – Blu-ray Disc_

Bei dem erwähnten Link wird erwähnt, dass man mit Nero BD brennen kann. Von ansehen wird da nichts erwähnt. 

D.h. es bleibt wohl wirklich bei PowerDVD oder das von Worrel genannte. Win DVD kenn ich noch von damals, als ich noch ein HDDVD Lfw. am PC angeschlossen hab ... zum Glück hab ich das Lfw. gebraucht gekauft, was für ein Griff ins Klo!  

Allerdings gefiel mir Cyberlink's PowerDVD besser, vorallem die damalige Unterstützung von div. Sounddecodern. Allerdings haben *beide* Programme irgendwann die HDDVD Unterstützung gestrichen und seitdem hab ich keine Verwendung mehr für solche Abspielsoftware.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nero 8 mit Showtime? Ich glaube nicht.


Diese (schon recht alte) Meldung sagt da was anderes:

Nero - Unternehmen - Pressezentrum

Falls dieses Update verworfen wurde, nehme ich meine Behauptung zurück.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2012)

Also, bei den Preisen würd ich einfach einen richtigen BD-Player kaufen, dann muss der PC zudem auch nicht an sein. Inzwischen kriegt man ja schon ab 60€ Markenmodelle.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, bei den Preisen würd ich einfach einen richtigen BD-Player kaufen, dann muss der PC zudem auch nicht an sein. Inzwischen kriegt man ja schon ab 60€ Markenmodelle.


 
Nee, wenn dann würd ich eher dieses Update bezahlen, weil ich nich noch ein Gerät im Zimmer stehen haben will und mein Röhrenfernseher auf absehbare Zeit nicht abgelöst wird, aber nur für 5.1 is mir das zu happig. Hoffentlich passiert da mal irgendwann was z.B. von Seiten von Microsoft; kann ja nich sein, dass CyberLink sich da so ein Art Monopol aufbaut.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2012)

wobei, kommt drauf an, wenn einen Modernen Monitor mit HDMI Eingang hast, könntest das Gerät daran anschließen


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei, kommt drauf an, wenn einen Modernen Monitor mit HDMI Eingang hast, könntest das Gerät daran anschließen



Nen Monitor mit HDMI braucht er sowieso für BluRay, bzw. zumindest einen DVI-Anschluss, der HDCP-fähig ist. Egal ob da nun der Rechner oder ein externer Player drankommt.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2012)

och, njoa, eigentlich sollte das mehr aussagen: Man muss so ein Gerät ja nicht unbedingt an einen Röhrengurke hängen


----------



## Worrel (12. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, bei den Preisen würd ich einfach einen richtigen BD-Player kaufen, dann muss der PC zudem auch nicht an sein. Inzwischen kriegt man ja schon ab 60€ Markenmodelle.


 Die Frage ist ja, wie das persönliche Multimedia Setup aussieht.

Ich hab zB am PC (im Wohnzimmer) einen 22" TFT, daneben steht ein Röhrenfernseher (~20"). Dh: selbst mit der nativen Auflösung von 1680x1050 sieht das runterskalierte BluRay Bild deutlich besser aus als auf dem TV.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, wie das persönliche Multimedia Setup aussieht.
> 
> Ich hab zB am PC (im Wohnzimmer) einen 22" TFT, daneben steht ein Röhrenfernseher (~20"). Dh: selbst mit der nativen Auflösung von 1680x1050 sieht das runterskalierte BluRay Bild deutlich besser aus als auf dem TV.


 
Also mein Set-Up sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Am Pc hängt ein 24" LCD von LG (DVI mit HDCP Fähigkeit, wenn ich nicht irre, und VGA) und als Soundsystem nutze ich das Z-5500 von Logitech (jaja, ob man das jetzt wie oben geschrieben, eine "gute" 5.1 Anlage nennen kann sei jetzt mal dahingestellt; bei uns zu Hause (Elternhaus) stellt es auf jeden Fall mit Abstand die absolute Referenz im Soundbereich dar )
Außerdem hab ich noch einen Grundig Röhrenfernseher bei mir im Zimmer stehen (ka, ich schätz mal 30"), der ist an sich ganz gut aber halt schon über 10 Jahre alt wenn ich das richtig weis und halt dementsprechend nicht ganz up-to-date von der Bildqualität etc. aber im Vergleich zu anderen Geräten aus dem Bekanntenkreis hatte ich immer das Gefühl früher, dass das Bild schon sehr gut ist.
Der Familienfernseher wenn ich es mal so nenen will ist eine Slim-Röhre von Metz, die erst ca. 5 Jahre alt ist und quasi vom kleinen persönlichen Fachhändler "um'e Ecke" kommt, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 
Bei dem LG-Gerät würde ich schon einen Qualitätsvorsprung gegenüber dem Grundig einräumen (bei HD auf jeden Fall, bei PAL vllt etwas weniger oder gleich auf)
Aber der Metz stellt die echt in den Schatten. Der hat auch integrierten DVB-C,-T Receiver und besonders das Digitalbild ist meinem LG da klar überlegen. Beim HD-Material kann der LG natürlich ein bisschen durch den hohen Schärfegrad punkten, aber in allem anderen, ob es jetzt Kontrast, Schwarzwert und generell die Farbechtheit oder das "ruhigere" Bild ist, da ist der Metz immer noch mein Favorit, wenn es um DVD o.ä. geht. Aus dem Grund kauf ich mir auch BluRays nur wenn sie preislich gleich auf liegen und ich denke, dass es bei dem Film dann auch Sinn macht bzgl. des Masters.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. September 2012)

Ich hab das mit dem 5.1 endlich hinbekommen: SPDI/F !? 
Ich bin vor gut einer Woche dadrauf gekommen, dass ja mein Mainboard einen SPDI/F Ausgang hat und ich den ja mal nutzen könnte. Gesagt getan und denke mir grad so "probier mal ne BluRay aus" und Voilà: Das Display vom Z-5500 zeigt an dts Digital und der Ton umrundet mich  Ach ist das heute schön.


----------

